# New in Colorado



## The Undertaker (Jul 10, 2012)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Yup, it does sound like you came to the right place. I know we've got at least a couple of awesome haunters from CO - maybe there's something in the water down there. Awesome that the missus is fully on board.
> 
> Aside from this site, take a look at http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info - it's a pretty amazing starting place for a lot of great projects at every level.
> 
> Can't wait to see with what you come up with this year.


I think it's the thin air!!!! Thanks for the info, just got back in town so I'll try to check it out tonight.


----------

